# Is the dead season coming?



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the deas season coming?

Business grows very slow since this month. How about your guys?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost wish I was slow. I thought I was going to get to take a little break this summer but I have a lot of work from women going to different conventions. I know I shouldn't complain...and I'm not, but I wanted to spend more time with the kiddos during their break form school. Of course summer has just begun so we'll see.


----------



## Stitches.Designs (Jul 3, 2010)

Since about April 15 our business has slow down about 30%. Would like to know if this is normal for this time of year.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We usually do well between end of Feb. and August. We started getting business around April 1st. We also do yards signs and banners, now someone asked if I could do their box truck. Yikes!

It's all one color, but a huge truck. 

Any how, we're moving along. I'd probably do more business if I could get out to some small business networks.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Business just started picking up big time for me. Since the end of April we have been getting almost triple the amount of orders. Usually the summer months are pretty slow for us so who knows


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

diana13t said:


> I almost wish I was slow. I thought I was going to get to take a little break this summer but I have a lot of work from women going to different conventions. I know I shouldn't complain...and I'm not, but I wanted to spend more time with the kiddos during their break form school. Of course summer has just begun so we'll see.


Busy is good. You should happy for that! 

The women going to different conventions? The conventions about the Greek Letters? Like AKA, DST, SGR, ZPB...?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Stitches.Designs said:


> Since about April 15 our business has slow down about 30%. Would like to know if this is normal for this time of year.


We are ok in April. Just don't know why it's so low in June.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

heattransfers said:


> Busy is good. You should happy for that!
> 
> The women going to different conventions? The conventions about the Greek Letters? Like AKA, DST, SGR, ZPB...?


I am happy, but I do work out of my house so I don't have a monthy lease to worry about, plus we just moved a couple of months ago and I was really busy with work during that time. So it's been non stop for me personally and in my business. Not to mention the last few weeks of school for my son was crazy . So I was looking for a couple of weeks of down time.....but I do know I'm very blessed to be busy 

I've been doing work for a lot of ladies who sell candles, religious mommy groups, and jewelry conventions. I have one group of ladies that sell Scentsy and they are going to convention. They have a team of 51 ladies and every one of them ordered a shirt. I do not use the Scentsy logo, I use their team name and add some artwork if they want it.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

diana13t said:


> I am happy, but I do work out of my house so I don't have a monthy lease to worry about, plus we just moved a couple of months ago and I was really busy with work during that time. So it's been non stop for me personally and in my business. Not to mention the last few weeks of school for my son was crazy . So I was looking for a couple of weeks of down time.....but I do know I'm very blessed to be busy
> 
> I've been doing work for a lot of ladies who sell candles, religious mommy groups, and jewelry conventions. I have one group of ladies that sell Scentsy and they are going to convention. They have a team of 51 ladies and every one of them ordered a shirt. I do not use the Scentsy logo, I use their team name and add some artwork if they want it.


Family always comes first. 

I have some customers are attending some conventions these days. It's about the Greek Letters. So i thought it was the same.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Diana, I'm with you. Not complaining, but I have almost too much work. It's just me, and I've taught my son how to do some things like pressing, weeding, and weighing and mailing out orders, but I get like 6-10 requests per day for custom designs!! I just finished 300 shirts for a football conference on the 17th and have to finish 40 shirts (front & back) bling/vinyl for a swim team by tomorrow. Most of my customers are actually gearing up for 2012 school season. They are doing all of their samples now so they can be ready for orders when school starts again. I too have also gotten a new customer who apparently does a lot of the Sorority conventions as I have done 275 transfers for one group, and now he wants different versions of that for 3 other groups. I don't think I've had more than a few days of sleep total, since the middle of May. I'm up at 4:00 am, I run transfers or cut vinyl for my son to weed, leave at 9:30 to go to work, get home at 6, maybe 6:30, breath for a second, then start over again until 11:00 pm.

I'm working real hard to position myself to leave my day job


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow Slick, that's crazy busy. I'm in the same boat you are, I do it all myself. Except my kids are 4 and 6 so I don't let them touch my stuff, lol. Congrats on all the work though...helps pay the bills...or at least for the equipment


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, definitely for the equipment. Hubbie told me I had better not get one more thing that "we" bought, but he doesn't have a clue on how to use!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> Hubbie told me I had better not get one more thing that "we" bought, but he doesn't have a clue on how to use!!


There's a lot of "sporting goods" at our house that my hubby has bought for me that I don't have a clue how to use.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes!! I used to "remind" my husband of all the bowling balls he had, but I think I passed him on the purchases with the new StoneCut Pro. No worries though, he has a bowling tournament coming up next month so I KNOW he's going to buy something!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

HaHaHa, I wish I could get my wife to admit she buys more stuff then I do. 

She keeps telling me to stop buying, but when we get an order on the new products, and we make more then we spent for the product she doesn't say anything. 

Funny thing though. She knows how to use most of the equipment we have. She doesn't know how to use the screen printing press, but has a pretty good idea. I'm sure she could figure it out.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations all, I hope to be as busy as you when I get started, stay positive!


----------



## DLscreening (May 5, 2010)

This week is my busiest week by far. Sales are up 15% from last year, and I didn't think it was possible after june of last year. You have to get all those end of school year tees! And then get all those summer camp t-shirt orders! I expect a little break in July, but we'll be right back at it again in August for football season. January and Feb are our true dead season.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Extremely Wonderfully busy as well, Slick I am with you about the sleep, or lack of.

In the middle of all these orders and one country Festival and a Rock Festival to Bling out, We opened another Business a T-shirt shop.. 

Not sure what we were thinking but We got it done and opened and ready to roll.

Whewww I am blessed to be as busy as I am, I love what i do, and love to see the customers eyes when they pick up their orders, or call with excitement when they open their package.

Sandy jo


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL, I'm with you guys and gals. Remember about 8 months ago when I was so happy I moved into the store front and was ready to get it open and take all the local business! Ya right. Store front is still not open and orders are crazy. Advertised locally one time and never have since. No way I could keep up with the orders and didnt want to piss off the local customers. I will be there one day but the online orders are insane and I'm not complaining. The high school teaching job has been ditched and it is full time bling, signs, embroidery, sublimation, versacamm, and anything else I have time in the day for. It is amazing how hard it is to find good employees. I am running through them like water. Lol How can people just not pick up on some of the simplest things? Frustrating, I can do more in the store in a day by myself then having 3 people in there with me. You get in that zone and you are Rollin. Can't do that when the have to ask you how to do every little thing and stand over their shoulder the entire day. Hope everyone keeps busy and go get them orders!

Back to work about 15 shirts left and 8 custom designs for the night tonight and it's 1 am now. Sleep? Who needs sleep!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

DW, one of the problems with employee's is that in this industry they make nothing. I've seen ads for Top Auto screen printers at: $14 per hour. 

I don't know how they survive at that price. That's like less then $30k per year. I've been in the I.T. world, and owning my own screen printing shop and making alot more as I'm sure all of you are. Not to mention that one job could pay their entire daily wage not to mention one weeks wages in some cases. Even if I made one dollar a t-shirt I'd make more then that on a manual. 

I had one web designer see what I was charging over his pay, and he realized he was making very little. So he refused to call customers with question, and said that was my job. 

Now any of us would have just said okay (as an employee), that's what they pay me. Than we'd figure out how to get the customers ourselves. 

I'm not saying any of this is right, but that's the way the think.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt,, I know someone who is close to you and knows Das and cutters and is a rhinestoner , you might be able to hire... 
Let me know if you are interested.. 
Sandy jo


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

What's getting me this is that most of my orders are coming through FaceBook...I've had like 4 orders through my actual cart. And majority of my orders are bulk... not complaining though!


----------

